# Kid's behavior is universal!



## noboundaries (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 13, 2021)

Life never changes?

Many a fond late night (before) memories with my children.


----------



## robrpb (Jan 14, 2021)

Good one.


----------

